# frog ID?



## Karly (Nov 10, 2010)

Can anyone help me ID this frog? I've never seen one like this in the Townsville area before (not that I've really looked that hard :lol














And here's another one of my cute laundry frog... Cos he's cute


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 10, 2010)

First one is Litoria rothi, 2nd Litoria caerulea


----------



## Karly (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool thanks for that 
My back patio is starting to become one of my favourite places... frogs everywhere out here!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Nov 11, 2010)

so lucky.
The only frog i have seen around Brisbane are Marshies


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jannico - I've been hearing GTFs lately with the little bit of rain we've had! There's some in my shed pipes! Nicer than marshies, in my opinion  But, you're right, frogs are becoming rare in Brisbane suburbs!


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah i saved a GTF from my dog the other week and one also from the cat . They are all coming out with the last few days rain we have here too.


----------



## Karly (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah north QLD is definitely good for the frogs! I also saw a massive panoptes on the corner of my street the other day. They're all starting to come out of hiding now with the warmer weather and abundant food supply


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm moving to North Queensland, done deal. Townsville seems ideal for a die hard frogger. Thanks for the frog pics Karly, keep them coming.


----------



## Karly (Nov 11, 2010)

Get up here and see em while you can Oz..... before the cane toads take over.


----------



## ozziepythons (Nov 11, 2010)

I will Karly, I'll get a place and set up garden frog ponds up high away from the toads and keep the toads out as best I can.


----------



## Karly (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent! Between you and me Oz, we'll look after the froggies


----------

